# 750-880 Dip-Schalter IP-Adresse anpassen



## Informer (4 Februar 2015)

Hallo Forum,

ich verwende für meine Hausautomation eine 750-880 Steuerung.
Mein Hausnetz hat das Subnetz 192.168.17.xxx.
Kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich das Subnetz für die Dip-Schalter IP-Adresse in der Steuerung verändern kann?
Ich bekomme immer eine IP-Adresse mit dem Subnetz von 192.168.1.xxx.

Besten Dank für Eure Unterstützung.

Gruß Informer


----------



## EvilIce (4 Februar 2015)

Das kannst du über das Tool Ethernetsettings machen. Erstmal deinen Laptop in den gleichen Adressbereich bringen und dann einstellen.


----------



## .:WAGOsupport:. (12 Februar 2015)

Hallo Informer,

anbei ein Screenshot aus WAGO Ethernet Settings. Dort findest du die voreingestellte DIP-Schalter IP-Adresse, welche dort auch angepasst werden kann.




Eine alternative wäre über das web-Based Management unter dem Punkt "TCP/IP => Switch IP-Address".


----------

